# What Type Of P Do You Think



## Atilla (Feb 13, 2008)

So some friends of mine took a trip through south america. They went into the Amazon from Manaus,Brazil. They did some piranha fishing. One of the fish was obviously a caribe. The other one I wasn't sure about so I thought I'd post the pic. What do you think?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Atilla said:


> So some friends of mine took a trip through south america. They went into the Amazon from Manaus,Brazil. They did some piranha fishing. One of the fish was obviously a caribe. The other one I wasn't sure about so I thought I'd post the pic. What do you think?


 Do you have any more/better pics?

Based on that pic it could be a compressus. Better pics are needed though for a more accurate ID


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Impossible to ID when yoy only see half a fish, partly covered by a hand....
Do you have a full body picture ?


----------



## Atilla (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry, this is the only picture he had


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Atilla said:


> Sorry, this is the only picture he had


 With this picture its near impossible to be 100% sure as the spotting is fadded, the colour is gone, the fins/body arn't shown and brazil has a lot of p's so its not like there are only a select few it could be.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you know it's collection point?


----------



## Atilla (Feb 13, 2008)

Ja said:


> Do you know it's collection point?


I believe it was on the Rio ***** near Manuas, Brazil


----------



## Atilla (Feb 13, 2008)

Ja said:


> Do you know it's collection point?


I believe it was on the Rio ***** near Manuas, Brazil


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm gonna say compressus


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It doesn't look like a compressus to me.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

S. Sanchezi IMO...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

This is all just guessing, based on a head profile of a stressed fish.... what did the caudal fin look like ? Endband, midband, black or hyaline, dark "v" or not ?
Without any more information, it's just wild guesses on an ID...


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

it does look a lot like this compressus that was caught by george, but realy, without a full shot of the entire fish, we are all just guessing


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

rhomkeeper said:


> it does look a lot like this compressus that was caught by george, but realy, without a full shot of the entire fish, we are all just guessing


I agree, but without more pics all we can do is guess so might as well take a shot to satisfy his curiosity. Sanchzi, comp, rhom... are all possible


----------

